# This community is great. Thank you all.



## christianxoneil (Dec 8, 2014)

On December 7th, I took in an almost 2 year old White Shepherd from someone that couldn't care for him and his lifelong struggle with gastric health complications. When I brought him home and he was throwing up and wouldn't eat, I quickly created an account on this site and sought out the advice of the professionals...you guys. 

The out pour of support, advice, camaraderie and care that I received made me immediately grateful and proud to be a member of this community. 

Sadly, after 2 months together and fighting the good fight, my boy Ghost has passed away. He was the first dog I adopted and within 2 months he became my world. I understand why everyone on this forum has such love for their pets and such a fierce loyalty to their GSDs...a loyalty only rivaled by the love of their pets, themselves. 

Someone in my first thread (where I sought your help) once asked that I post a picture of Ghost when he was all better. Unfortunately, after making slight improvements in health since I took him in, he never fully 'got healthy' and I wasn't able to deliver on the request. But now that he's gone, for anyone interested...and more likely just to make myself feel better...I wanted to post a picture of Ghost so you guys could appreciate for a second the beautiful, loving, perfect creature I got to share my life with for the last 2 months. 

It hurts so much to wake without him, sleep without him and come home to an empty house...but if anyone knows what I and my girlfriend are going through, I know its you folks. 

Thank you for your support, your time and being such an amazing community. Keep it up and maybe one day I'll be popping in again with a new addition to the family.

~Christian

RIP Ghost 2.17.13 - 2.10.15


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

So sorry for your loss,my thoughts are with you both.
Your photos show Ghost was well loved GSD.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

What a sweet face. So very sad to read your post. How lucky was Ghost to get YOU for his final months. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Ghost enjoyed the last few months of his life, he looked so happy, and loved! Thank you. All the best, Deb


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That was a great thing you did for Ghost. He knew he was loved. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Ghost


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Christian, I am so sad for you. Ghost lived a wonderful life with you. I'm sorry it wasn't longer. He was beautiful and happy and loved. That is more than many dogs get in a lifetime. Thank you for loving and caring for him.

Thank you also for the kind words toward us. We are often told how horrible we are, but seldom that we are supportive, helpful and caring. Yes, we are passionate about our breed and our pets. Sometimes we say things new members don't want to hear. But I completely agree with you. This is an awesome community.

I know that one day, you will meet another GSD in need. While not replacing Ghost, that dog will help fill the void in your heart and your home. I can hardly wait for that day and look forward to your posts, in the future.

Take Care!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Tears of sadness and of joy....Sadness that your dear Ghost is gone. Joy that the three of you had something so very special. Time makes no difference in regard to love--that love was deep and true in regard to Ghost.

That love will always exist....and you go on.

I am so very sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

man that sucks, bro! you should go get a new dog now! there are dogs right now needing homes.

i also love the welcome mat on the inside. as if you're suggesting people are welcome to get out!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I've lost a pet that was not with me very long before. I had jerks tell me I was silly for grieving over an animal that was only with me for a little under half a year, but no matter how long or short the time you spend together is, the bond you form with them is priceless.

I hated seeing my poor, sweet Gabriel go. But what matter is the time you did spend with them. You gave him a wonderful 2 months, which is more than most people and animals will ever get. I'm sure he loved you guys to bits and couldn't have asked for a better home to be in when he passed on. 

You did an amazing thing and you should be proud for giving that sweet boy a nice, loving home.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

"an empty house"....those few words say so much and hit home with such impact. The bond and love of a dog is as intense as the sadness when they move on for some.....Your commitment, care and love of Ghost makes you part of the "some". The two of you obviously have big hearts and I'm glad Ghost had his last 2 months to experience your warmth and love. It is so damned hard, there's no way around it but it is testimony to how much Ghost meant to the two of you. 

Your efforts made a difference even though there is such sadness.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Sometimes God needs our dogs more than we do!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. But what a wonderful thing you guys did for Ghost! If only every dog could experience such a love, such a kindness...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

scarfish said:


> man that sucks, bro! you should go get a new dog now! there are dogs right now needing homes.


I am so sorry for your loss, but please know that there are many, many compassionate ones here who really know from the heart what you are going through.

I have to agree with Scar (above) when he tells you to get another dog. Not only would you be giving a wonderful home to a GSD who really needs it, but it will help you to heal from losing Ghost. It is not being disloyal to him (some might feel that way), but it's _honoring_ him, he has shown you what it's like to share your lives with these wonderful dogs. And a dog you rescue always seems to show such appreciation--I'll bet you felt that from your boy.

Susan


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

For me, getting another dog right away is the way to go. Everyone grieves differently. A new dog should not be brought into your home until you and your girlfriend are emotionally ready. You must both be on the same page. That is the only fair thing for you and a new dog.

I have no doubt, that when the time is right, you will have no problem bonding with another sweet GSD. Please keep us posted.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss!! The commitment and love you extended to Ghost speaks volumes. He was very lucky indeed to have crossed paths with such caring people as yourselves. RIP Ghost.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss. You did a wonderful thing for Ghost, and he felt love until he passed. 

RIP Ghost


----------

